# Fliegenfischen Werfen Grundlagen



## marcap (13. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute, 

Ich habe mir neulich eine 2er Fliegenrute zugelegt und auch die passende 3er Schwimmschnur. Bei den ersten Wurfversuchen komme ich höchstens 10 Meter weit und wenn ich mehr als 10 Meter Schnurr von der Rolle abgewickelt habe, hört es sich beim Ansatz von Vor- und Rückwurf so an, als ob ich die Luft förmlich durchschneiden würde und es gibt einen kleinen mini "Knall" in der Luft, den die Schnurr verursacht. 
Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mir einige Grundlagen verraten könntet, mit denen ich so ca. 20 Meter auswerfen kann.( Das reicht mir erst einmal  )

Grüße marcap |wavey:


----------



## Tigersclaw (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Werfen Grundlagen*

Huhu
du hast dir ne 2er rute zum WEITWERFEN gekauft? Oo 
An sich sind untere Schnurklassen (meiner Meinung nach) eher fürs feine Pirschangeln in Bächen und kleinen Flüßen, wo man kaum mehr als 5-10 m werfen braucht. Viel wichtiger is das saube Ablegen und präsentieren der Fliege.. als die reale Weite!!!.
Ich bin autodidakt und habe mir auch selbst das werfen beigebracht, so das ich nur mutmaßen kann was bei deinen Wurfversuchen alles nicht stimmt.
Generell ist es mit so leichten Gerät eh schwer auf Weite zu kommen. Grade am Anfang der Fliegenfischerkarriere.
Das deine Schnur beim Wurf knall, lässt 2 Rückschlüsse zu.
1. Falsches Timing!!!
2. Viel zu viel Krafteinsatz
beides is eine Übungssache.

In Netz gibt es genug gute und hilfreiche Videos zum Thema Fliegenwerfen.

Was ich mich weiterhin Frage... wieso ne 2er Rute und dazu ne 3er?? schnur? Und wieso überhaupt mit so leichtem Gerät?

claw


----------



## Sneep (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Werfen Grundlagen*

Hallo,

eine 2er Rute ist ein Gerät für Fortgeschrittene in kleinsten Gewässern. 

Gängig ist AFTMA 5-6. 
Mit der 2er Rute bist du als Anfänger überfordert.

Der "Peitschenknall" als Wurffehler entsteht dann, wenn du zu früh mit dem Vorschwung beginnst.

Die Schnur ist noch nicht ganz nach hinten gestreckt. Jetzt beginnst du bereits mit dem Vorschwung. Dabei wird das Vorfach extrem in eine Kurve beschleunigt. Das ergibt den beschriebenen Peitschenknall.

Also warten, bis die Schnur sauber gestreckt ist. 


sneeP


----------



## marcap (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Werfen Grundlagen*

Was meint ihr denn wie weit kann man so ca maximal mit einer 2er Rute mit 3er Schnur werfen ?


----------



## marioschreiber (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Werfen Grundlagen*

Übst du mit Fliege am Vorfach ?


----------



## Bungo (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Werfen Grundlagen*

Distanzwerfen mit der 2er für Anfänger, herrlich 

Aber Spaß beiseite. Wenn du an gemäßigten Gewässrn fischen willst, dann besorg dir zum üben etwas Anderes!

10 Meter mit der 2er sind aber für den Anfang okay, und wie gesagt, in der Regel brauchst du bei der Fischerei mit solchen Ruten auch nicht mehr.
In bestimmten Ausnahmefällen muss man halt doch mal weiter, wie weit es geht hängt vom Werfer ab.
Ich hatte am Mittwoch in einer Schlucht wieder eine Situation wo ca 22-23 Meter mit meiner Gespliessten gefragt waren. In Ausnahmefällen ist das kein Problem, aber dafür sind die Ruten nicht gemacht.
Schnelle 2er Kohlefaserruten können aber einiges ab und eine gute Keulenschnur können richtig gute Werfer damit raushauen.

Dein Problem wird wie bei allen Anfängern sein, und dazu passt auch die Beschreibung.
Schlechtes Timing und zu viel Kraft erzeugen den Knall. Außerdem sind meistens die Stopps zu niedrig.

Wenn du mit so einer niedrigen Klasse einsteigen willst, dann empfiehlt sich ein wirklich kompetenter Instruktor im Bereich Bachfischen, denn die meisten möchtegern Instruktoren sind selbst überfordert wenn man ihnen eine so kleine Klasse in die Hand drückt. Wenn es dann noch eine sehr weiche Gespließte ist trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen


----------



## marcap (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Werfen Grundlagen*

Danke erst einmal für die schnellen Antworten.

@marioschreiber ist das nicht egal ob ich mit Fliege am Vorfach übe oder nur mit Flugschnur, weil ich letzteres meistens getan habe.

@Bungo ich kann es als Anfänger schlecht beurteilen, aber die Rute fühlt sich schon ziemlich weich an. Falls es dir weiterhilft: Es ist die GREYS GS2 '7 #2

Grüße marcap


----------



## Tigersclaw (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Werfen Grundlagen*

Übe mal bitte mit ner Fliege (ohne haken) oder binde ne rote Wollfussel dran  dann klappt alles viel besser 

claw


----------



## marcap (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Werfen Grundlagen*

@Tigersclaw Okay danke für den Tipp, morgen wirds umgesetzt


----------



## Flyfisher1 (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Werfen Grundlagen*

Hi marcap,  mit so feinem Gerät trainierst du dir als Autodidakt, alle Wurffehler dieser Welt an. Wenn Die mal verinnerlicht sind, hat es sogar ein guter Wurflehrer schwer, sie wieder aus zu bügeln und das geht nicht ohne viel Schweiß für dich.
Was solche Ruten in der Hand eines geübten Werfers leisten können, siehst du hier. Dabei handelt es sich nicht einmal um eine Hochpreis - Rute.
Es gibt ja Leute die glauben, dass nur teure Ruten gut werfen und über Glaubensfragen sollte man nicht diskutieren, das bringt nix.
Ausführungen über Wurffehler findest du in meinem Blog.
Für spezifische Fragen melde dich per Mail, dann helfe ich dir, soweit das möglich ist.


----------



## marcap (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Werfen Grundlagen*

@Flyfisher1 Vielen Dank für die Ausführliche Erklärung über Wurffehler in deinem Blog. Ich glaube, sie haben mir einige Fehler klar gemacht, welche ich jetzt versuche zu verhindern.:m

Grüße marcap

PS: ich habe eine kleine Schlaufe ans Ende meiner Flugschnur gebunden. Wenn sie aufs Wasser auftrifft taucht sie unter, weil sie zu schwer ist. Meinst du, sie könnte auch für einige Wurffehler verantwortlich sein ?


----------



## jflyfish (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Werfen Grundlagen*

Mein gott, kauf dir 'n Buch oder durchsuch das I-net, lies und dann melde dich wieder. 
jfl


----------



## antonio (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Werfen Grundlagen*



marcap schrieb:


> Was meint ihr denn wie weit kann man so ca maximal mit einer 2er Rute mit 3er Schnur werfen ?



mal gesehen bei nem "profi" 32 m hat er geschafft.

antonio


----------



## antonio (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Werfen Grundlagen*



marcap schrieb:


> @Flyfisher1 Vielen Dank für die Ausführliche Erklärung über Wurffehler in deinem Blog. Ich glaube, sie haben mir einige Fehler klar gemacht, welche ich jetzt versuche zu verhindern.:m
> 
> Grüße marcap
> 
> PS: ich habe eine kleine Schlaufe ans Ende meiner Flugschnur gebunden. Wenn sie aufs Wasser auftrifft taucht sie unter, weil sie zu schwer ist. Meinst du, sie könnte auch für einige Wurffehler verantwortlich sein ?



;+;+;+
das mußt du mal erklären

antonio


----------



## goeddoek (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Werfen Grundlagen*



Flyfisher1 schrieb:


> Was solche Ruten in der Hand eines geübten Werfers leisten können, siehst du hier. Dabei handelt es sich nicht einmal um eine Hochpreis - Rute.




Bei drei bis vier Windstärken ? Wie reden doch von Beaufort, oder ? Is klar :q:q


----------



## marcap (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Werfen Grundlagen*

@antonio Ich habe einfach eine kleine Schlaufe gebunden, um bei den Wurfübungen einen kleinen Schwerpunkt am Ende der Schnur habe

MfG marcap


----------



## Kami (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Werfen Grundlagen*

häh? ^^ also eine schlaufe in die flugschnur gebunden? also du meinst nicht ein loop oder so?

ich habe keine ahnung, wozu das gut sein soll. die schnur an sich ist ja schon genau so, wie sie sein soll und wie sie sich am besten werfen lässt. mit ner schlaufe oder sowas veränderst du die gewichtsverteilung und das flugverhalten, auf jeden fall kommt dabei eher mist raus als dass es besser wird.


----------



## marcap (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Werfen Grundlagen*

Achso danke dann mach ich sie mal raus


----------



## antonio (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Werfen Grundlagen*



marcap schrieb:


> @antonio Ich habe einfach eine kleine Schlaufe gebunden, um bei den Wurfübungen einen kleinen Schwerpunkt am Ende der Schnur habe
> 
> MfG marcap



das ist blödsinn, entweder man spleisst dort ne schlaufe oder nimmt nen loop zum vorfachverbinden.

antonio


----------



## HDM (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Werfen Grundlagen*

Du solltest, auch beim Üben auf der Wiese, immer mit einem Vorfach ( ca. rutenlang ) werfen!! Wenn ich richtig gelesen habe, dann hast Du "nur" mit der Flugschnur geübt 
Gruß, Tom.

PS: Zur Verbindung Flugschnur---Vorfach nimm für´s Erste Loop on junction-Verbinder. Anleitungen zur Verwendung etc. gibt es im Netz zu Hauf.


----------



## WK1956 (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Werfen Grundlagen*

Hallo,



marcap schrieb:


> PS: ich habe eine kleine Schlaufe ans Ende meiner Flugschnur gebunden. Wenn sie aufs Wasser auftrifft taucht sie unter, weil sie zu schwer ist. Meinst du, sie könnte auch für einige Wurffehler verantwortlich sein ?


 
ich kann dir nur raten, besuche einen Grundkurs zum Fliegenfischen. Die Fehler die du dir selbst beibringst werden dir die Freude am Fliegenfischen verleiden und sie sind später nur sehr schwer wieder rauszubringen.

Wo hast du den die Rute gekauft? War der Kauf deine Entscheidung oder wurde dir zu der Rute geraten? Wenn Letzteres der Fall war würde ich die Rute, Rolle und Schnur zurückbringen und gegen was Anfängertaugliches tauschen.

Gruß Werner


----------



## marcap (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Werfen Grundlagen*

Danke für die ganzen Antworten. Ich habe mich fürs erste entschieden zu KEINEM Kurs zu gehen und die Rute NICHT umzutauschen.
Das mag jetzt etwas unvernünpftig klingen, allerdings habe ich mich entschlossen, weil ich mit der Rute gut klar komme und mir auch die Kurzen Würfe Spaß machen. 
Zu einem Kurs werde ich nur vielleicht gehen, wenn ich einen in meinem Umkreis auffinden kann.

Gruße marcap


----------



## antonio (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Werfen Grundlagen*

und warum machst du dann nen tröt auf wenn du klar kommst?
sorry aber nach dem was du hier geschrieben hast, sieht das absolut nicht nach klarkommen aus.

antonio


----------



## marcap (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Werfen Grundlagen*

@antonio ich hab in der Zeit noch einmal versucht meine Fehler(die ihr mir hier aufgewiesen habt) zu vermeiden, was auch mehr oder weniger geklappt hat.


----------



## Flyfisher1 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Werfen Grundlagen*



marcap schrieb:


> Danke für die ganzen Antworten. Ich habe mich fürs erste entschieden zu KEINEM Kurs zu gehen und die Rute NICHT umzutauschen.
> Das mag jetzt etwas unvernünpftig klingen, allerdings habe ich mich entschlossen, weil ich mit der Rute gut klar komme und mir auch die Kurzen Würfe Spaß machen.
> Zu einem Kurs werde ich nur vielleicht gehen, wenn ich einen in meinem Umkreis auffinden kann.
> 
> Gruße marcap


Wie war das noch mit dem Fuchs, ach ja, die Trauben sind sowieso viel zu sauer, sagte er, als er sie nicht erreichen konnte.
Ob du einen Kurs machst ist ganz alleine deine Sache, doch die Kollegen hier im Bord sind der einhelligen Meinung, dass ein FliFi -  Kurs mehr als angebracht ist. Wenn du nicht in der Lage bist, min. 15 Meter Schnur, sauber ab zu legen, besser wären 20, solltest du dir das mit dem Kurs doch überlegen.
Es ist ja nicht so dass man dort nur  " Werfen " lernst. In einem guten Kurs wird dir gezeigt wie du das Gewässer in unterschiedlichen Situationen ansprichst. Verschiedene Trick- würfe, die richtige Führung der Schnurhand und viele Sachen mehr.
Ich sehe immer wieder erhebliche Wurffehler, sogar bei Fliegenfischern die schon lange fischen. Auf die Frage wo sie das Fliegenfischen gelernt haben, kommt meist die Antwort
" Autodidakt "!


----------



## marcap (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Werfen Grundlagen*

@Flyfisher1 ich meine gesagt zu haben, dass ich mich auf die Suche nach einem mache.#6
Ich sagte nicht, dass ich definitiv keinen Kurs aufsuchen werde

Gruß


----------

